# To have and to hold..



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## MikeMay (Jan 27, 2012)

If you stare long enough, limo's appear in the background and glasses appear in their hands.  :blush:


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 28, 2012)

MikeMay said:


> If you stare long enough, limo's appear in the background and glasses appear in their hands.  :blush:



What Glasses? Am I going BLIND~
                                           ??


----------

